# Windows update fails



## freddie_fly (Jan 21, 2009)

Running Win 8.1 single language 64bit. I just noticed that several recent windows updates failed. I tried them individually and it instantly returns the message update failed, error code 80080008.
Perhaps my connection does not allow them ??, I am behind a company firewall on a Ship in the Arctic. I don't get any pop ups about allowing or disallowing downloads. I tried auto install and manual install. 
My computer is Asus 750JX.
The failed updates are:
KB2966804,KB2965699, KB2964736,KB2964718,KB2957189,2939576 and KB2957689.
I tried the update checker tool from Ms but that did not fix the problem. I have two more weeks here before I return to dry land and a fast home connection.

regards
Freddie


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try the Windows Update Troubleshooter, from here: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windo...from-microsoft-fixes-windows-updates-problems


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

freddie_fly said:


> I am behind a company firewall on a Ship in the Arctic.


Is the system part of a domain and receiving group policies from a domain controller?

If so, these two things may be related. You should contact the IT staff of your company for confirmation.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Have a look down the list of updates in the history, and check if the updates have possibly been installed previously. This has happened to me on isolated occasions.


----------

